# Humphrey Seaarle - Piano S?onata - Gordon Watson



## cyrilalan (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi to all
Being asa newcomer to this Forum I am hoping to be successful in my quest.
I know that Gordon Watson made a recording of the Piano Sonata by Humphrey Searle.
Does anybody out there know of it, have a copy of it which they would be prepare to send a copy of to me ????
I am 79plus so am thinking it will be someone similarly aged that will know about it
I close in anticipation ------.

Cyril Warnes


----------

